
Programming Fonts - mjswensen
http://programmingfonts.org/
======
mayoff
Curious as to why this site shows a “Registered domain / Geregistreerd domein”
page and no content when cookies are disabled. What is it about this page that
cries out for persistent client-side storage?

------
forrestthewoods
Consolas; forever and always.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consolas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consolas)

~~~
Raphmedia
I find CamingoCode pretty good: [https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/jan-
fromm/camingo-code/](https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/jan-fromm/camingo-code/)

------
harlanji
I've been using "Hack" for monospace across my system since I found it on HN a
few months ago. It claims to be "A typeface designed for source code". I use
it for terminal with iTerm2+zsh and editing with MacVim and IntelliJ. I'm not
particularly sensitive about fonts, but since the moment I dropped it in I've
not been annoyed by anything, and it seems to look pretty nice.

[http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/](http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/)

------
Watabou
I used to use Inconsolata-g pretty much all the time, even had that in my css
for the browser so it would always use Inconsolata-g for github/bitbucket code
blocks.

I've switched to Fira Mono since then and couldn't be happier. It feels like
my type of font, very well designed, every letter is distinguishable and very
readable.

Plus, who doesn't love the "@" and "&" in Fira Mono?! :)

------
cogburnd02
There's also this Slant article:

[http://www.slant.co/topics/67/~programming-
fonts](http://www.slant.co/topics/67/~programming-fonts)

------
CGamesPlay
You should definitely add Anonymous Pro to the list!
[http://www.marksimonson.com/fonts/view/anonymous-
pro](http://www.marksimonson.com/fonts/view/anonymous-pro)

~~~
twblalock
It's there, near the bottom. You have to keep clicking the down arrow at the
bottom of the page to load more posts.

------
noja
I'd like to see all font previews in the same format with mouseover for
comparison.

------
hmottestad
I switched to verdana a couple of years ago and am very happy with that.

Mono space fonts are hard to read, especially when skimming. So verdana just
makes the whole experience of looking at my code more enjoyable and natural.

~~~
aquilaFiera
My first reaction to this was to balk and dismiss it, but nonetheless I went
to Sublime and tried it. I have to say, certain aspects of it were fairly
nice; it was very readable.

That said, I could never switch. Some of my team's code conventions depend on
monospaced fonts, for good or for worse.

------
hjek
This free clone of the fixedsys is just pixelisiuosly crisp and DOS'y:
[http://www.fixedsysexcelsior.com/](http://www.fixedsysexcelsior.com/)

------
JoshTriplett
I used to use Neep Alt, back when bitmap fonts made sense and screens had
relatively low resolution. I found it incredibly readable.

These days, I just use the standard DejaVu Sans Mono for everything.

------
twblalock
The layout and operation of this page are very frustrating.

~~~
xikrib
Seriously. At least try!

~~~
kevinwang
It's a tumblr page and I think that's just the way it is

------
timbit42
Why are there no proportional typefaces?

------
superfunc
I've come to really like terminus

------
mrcactu5
do they show a way to install them on your computer?

~~~
khedoros
In Windows, you right-click on the font and choose "Install".

In KDE, you right-click on the font, go into the "Actions" sub-menu and choose
"Install...". Gnome may be similar, but I'm not sure.

In most Linuxes, you can copy the fonts to "/usr/share/fonts/truetype" (as a
GUI-independent install mechanism).

I don't have a Mac available to test, but I'd bet that there's a font-
installation capability either by right-clicking on the font, or in whichever
viewer opens when you double-click on it.

~~~
kennydude
On Mac just open the file and there's an Install button

